# Ole Miss - UT game ?



## BT

Howdy,
I've never been to a game in Oxford. Never been to Oxford for that matter, but always wanted to. Always heard what a beautiful town/great game-day experience it is. Just wondering if anybody could give me some advice. Better places in town to stay? Better seats in the stadium? Locations/options for tailgating? I appreciate it.


----------



## teul2

I went to Southern Miss, and have only gone to a handful of games there, so take this as that. 

Tailgating is going to be in the Grove. But unless you get there at the butt crack of dawn to setup your tent in preparation, your going to have to setup elsewhere. Tailgating is an art form at Ole Miss. Do some kind of mind clearing the night before, your going to need the room to remember all the hotties walking around. The spank bank will be full by game time!

Hotel and seats, not sure. I always stayed at someone's house and used their season tickets.


----------

